

VPN.sh are offering a VPN for £2/year. Yes, £2 yearly D: - halfpipe
https://www.vpn.sh/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=1&billingcycle=annually&promocode=12MONTHS_2

======
frdmn
Actually it's £2/month:
[http://up.frd.mn/8a552.png+](http://up.frd.mn/8a552.png+)

~~~
halfpipe
Nope, follow the original link and click checkout upon the "Yearly" selection.
It'll automatically add the promotion code on the next page, dropping the
price down to £2/year :)

